# SSLSocket über proxy



## undertaker (4. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich weiss, das thema wurde hier schon 100000 mal behandelt, hilft mir aber alles nix weiter.
Da ich hier hinter einer ACL oder einem Proxy sitze, wollte ich meinen java programm mit SSLSocket über meinen http tunnel laufen lassen. Nutze java 1.6

folgende möglichkeiten gehn nicht
mit der Umgebungsvariable beim startaufruf (-DProxy oder so)
mit System.setProperty
außerdem habe ich versucht einen Socket mit dem Proxy in den SSLSocket einzubinden. also ca so:


```
#Pseudo:
Socket p = new Socket(new Proxy(Proxy.Type.HTTP, new Inetirgendwas(localhost,8080));
SocketFactoryInstanz.createSocket(p,ip-adr,port,true);
```
=>das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

dazu sollte ich vl noch sagen, dass das Programm eben wegen solchen Problemen schon auf Port 80 läuft, die Verbindung wird aber während dem Handshake abgebrochen(auch wenn ich keinen Proxy eingetragen habe,.
Wireshark(am client) sagt dazu:
CL=> Server SYN
Server=>CL SYN;ACK
CL-Server ACK
cl-Server Continuation or non http traffic
und ab dann kommen einige Pakete vom Server (RST,ACK), die werden aber irgendwie nicht mehr angenommen.

hat vl jemand ne ahnung was ich bei den proxies falsch mache, weil kann irgendwie zu SSLSocket mit proxy so gut wie nichts finden ( eben nur den eintrag in der API mit dem untergeordneten Socket)


mfg tr


----------

